# Old, but hilarious!



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I know this is a little old and I think has been talked about already, but I get a kick out of it still! It's a clip of "the tan girl" with the horrid makeup and weird mother on American Idol! Check out this clip : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y719-9SDee0
SOOO FUNNY! Hope you all enjoooy!

*EDIT* Here's a link to her myspace http://www.myspace.com/xokissmex369
she totally photoshops her pics!


----------



## Naheed (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm sorry, but that's just, i mean, ew. *blech*


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2006)

i so love you for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't usually watch idol, but i was pissed that i didn't see this haha but now i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's kind of disturbing O_O but hey man, whatever works.


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!
That's hilarious! What's going on with her head when she's talking!


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh my god. Photoshop ate her nose.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeslyn of Doom!* 
_Oh my god. Photoshop ate her nose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha im gonna piss my pants..thats hilarious


----------



## Alexa (Jan 22, 2006)

here's the video of her on the news.

http://s58.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1...71ZJK1MJ1NJWML


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 22, 2006)

just in case you were wondering she said "like" 8692 1/2 times.


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

OMG how did someone find her myspace?

Ya, know I'll be honest this gal could really sing with a few years of vocal lessons. She just needs to learn how to control her voice.
Looks can be changed, a tan can fade but not everyone can sing. Of course she will need to learn how to speak too!  she um like, um yeah! LOL
She did look better in the news clip that Alexa provided but it is obvious that the producers did not tell her to wear more makeup.

It's not so much her but her mother that cracks me up!!! She can't even focus!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2006)

That hurt my brain a lot...but it was worth it for the interview at the end


----------



## litlaur (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought you guys would get a kick out of this comment

 Quote:

  Hey, you're only 16 and you can do your make up that well???? You definately need to be a makeup artist!  
 
please, for the love of good makeup, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2006)

OH GOODNESS! Was that on her myspace? Let's hope that doesn't happen!

I found her myspace in a comment where I found that video link...that poor girl! And she has like 2,000 friends!


----------



## user3 (Jan 23, 2006)

My fave is the comment where person says they're her biggest fan.

I only read through the first few comments. For some reason her myspace bogs down my brower and makes it run slow.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 23, 2006)

lollll what a freakin idiot.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 23, 2006)

i cant!!! this girl is speaking totally out of turn! does she have tourettes!? "this is not the next round"


..... CLEARLY it was the FIRST ROUND.. you didnt MAKE IT to the SECOND! omg i cant.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 23, 2006)

wow she is soooo tanned, and she is 16!? she looks really fake, but she does have a good voice just need some more lessons with the vocals then she be better.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 23, 2006)

she needs to stop doing that heinous thing that christina aguilera does .. that liek UHHHHH thing u knwo what im sayin? like she had the pretty voice thing goin on.. nice movement then the growling uhh thing... I HATE THAT! honestly if she kept out the horrible grunting sound then i think she woulda been in just because of that... 

god and i go tanning sometimes.. i hope i dont look orange like that girl

ALSO her myspace pics are so photoshopped that she looks liek an anime cartoon!!! ridiculous! shes a pretty girl she doesnt need to do that!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 23, 2006)

All I can do - is LOL. and then some!  I wonder how many times she said the word "like"  lol!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 24, 2006)

i do think she is quite pretty minus the reaally big tan. She has the potential to go well with her voice and stuff with a bit of vocal training/ coaching


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw the Idol show she was on. I can't even remember her singing, because I was too busy trying to take it all in. 
Her speech really kills me. Do you ever watch someone on TV and feel awkward and embarrassed for them? I felt that way when simon kept asking her about her tan.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2006)

Simon, i love you. Oh my God thats absolutely hysterical!
Simon, I bow to you.

LOL

And yeah she does photoshop, she looks ridiculous, her mother looked ridiculous and they both need to be hit upside the head for going out in public lookin like that!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 24, 2006)

goodness. time to hire an image consultant.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Simon, i love you. Oh my God thats absolutely hysterical!
Simon, I bow to you.

LOL

And yeah she does photoshop, she looks ridiculous, her mother looked ridiculous and they both need to be hit upside the head for going out in public lookin like that!_

 
LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am I the only one who thought her mom looked like a man?


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 28, 2006)

She was a little... strange (to say the least lol) and her mum was a bit scary; but i think she seemed like a really nice person.

...is that bad? *blush*


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 28, 2006)

Woah - just looked at the MySpace link! She looks like Malibu Barbie!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am I the only one who thought her mom looked like a man?_

 
I think they were both men.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, she seemed a bit more than a little retarded to me.  But like 'Nessa said... with some vocal lessons, I think she would actually sing well.  Just get rid of the grunt/growl!  And the Yamamba girl tan!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 17, 2006)

haha..she was quite entertaining

how do i get to the video?...


----------



## Caderas (Feb 18, 2006)

i couldn't get any of the vids.....this sounds very entertaining.  haha, can someone relink them?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 19, 2006)

god her photoshop pics r scary and i mean scary its like lookin thru a steamed up window lol and omg have u heard where she wrote so if anyone wants to help out etc etc then she has a pay pal logo


----------

